# Size Of Stomach At 24 Weeks.



## rea_rawr

Heya i'm 24 weeks pregnant and went to the midwife today and my stomach/bump mesurement is 25cms.
I was a size 12 before pregnancy so most of my bump is baby.
Just wondering what everyone else's was at 24 weeks to see if i'm much bigger or normal.
Thank you :)
x


----------



## 1st_timer

Mine hasn't been measured as I'm not as far along as you are..but mine will be HUGE! :haha::haha::haha:

I don't think 25 cm sounds good but I don't really know. Sorry not much help :shrug:

xxx


----------



## lilyd

I was 26 at 25 weeks, so sounds about right to me.


----------



## bigbloomerz

I wasnt measured at the beginning so i havent a clue! Sorry xx


----------



## _Vicky_

you are supposed to meaure about the same cms as your weeks - hang on let me measure OMG FING GOD

38 CMS OMGOMGOMG - that cant be right am I measuring wrong? they dont measure for twins so how do you do it?


----------



## kayleigh&bump

ive never been measured! Had mw yesterday but she didnt take any measurements x


----------



## HayleyJA

I was 24cm at 24weeks. And don't forget, that's not the whole bump - it's your 'fundal height', the measurement from your pubic bone to the top of your uterus. My uterus is currently about 2/3cm's above my belly button. If you lie flat and push down along the centre of your tummy, you'll eventually feel a 'ridge' around that area. 25cm's at 24weeks is fine. Ideally from here on your fundal height should be about the same as the number of weeks you are. Hope that helps! :)


----------



## lynzxx

This link tells you all about the measurements.....sounds like yours is spot on!!

https://www.babycenter.com/0_measuring-large-or-small-for-dates_1453305.bc


----------



## pinkclaire

Mine was 24 at 24 weeks xxx


----------



## _Vicky_

bugger mine is right hehehehe


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Yep sounds about right. It should be the same as the number of weeks you are +/- 3cm :) xx


----------



## Pink_Tinks

mine was exactly the same and i was and still am a size 12 too


----------



## rea_rawr

Thank you ladies :)
x


----------



## Angellicaa

At 20 weeks your fundal height measurement should be at your umbilicus (belly button)....

you seem to be right on or 1 week ahead from the measurement......the measurement usually coincides with your weeks in pregnancy (also depend on who measures) ;-)


----------



## Angellicaa

1st_timer said:


> Mine hasn't been measured as I'm not as far along as you are..but mine will be HUGE! :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> I don't think 25 cm sounds good but I don't really know. Sorry not much help :shrug:
> 
> xxx

actually she is almost measuring perpect for 24 weeks with 25 cm~


----------



## ellie27

Bump size doesnt come into it either!!

I am tiny - have the tiniest cutest 28wk bump ever yet fundal height is still 28cm and midwife says all is well. I am asking myself how it is possible for a 15inch long baby to be in my tummy!!


----------



## 26.03.10

I am 24 weeks and 4 days and the midwife measured me today and i was 28cm so bigger than i should be if its still like this in about 4 weeks ive got to have another scan any1 no wat could be wrong?


----------



## JessiHD

This seems a very primitive way of measuring, doesn't it?


----------



## Hollieanne

Hi everyone Congratulations to you all!!

My bump measures 24cm top to bottom, And 44inches round!
I was a size 12 pre pregnancy!
:happydance::happydance:


----------



## dannii8544

my stomach seems huge but im actually mesuring a week behind which my midwife says its completly normal this early :) xx


----------



## JacquiKeren

mine was 25 weeks at 24 weeks. Baby could just be stretched out in there. x


----------



## ellie27

Wow, this thread has come around again!

This was from over a year and a half ago!!

And I posted on it back then as apparently I was measuring spot on, but had hardly much of a bump!! I was 24wks then with my first baby.

Now, 14wks, no bump yet, but hoping it will be bigger than last time!:flower:


----------

